# Stummerwinter auf Platz 1 im HWbot!



## lordofthe1337 (26. September 2009)

Stummerwinter hat nun AnreYang von Platz 1 verdrängt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2009)

Wow da hat er ja richtig geackert! Cool einen deutschen wieder auf Platz 1 zu sehen


----------



## Dr.House (26. September 2009)

Na endlich. Nach 3 Wochen Dauerbenchen hat er es geschafft fast alle WR´s abzuräumen und KingPin und AndreYang zu überholen. 

Mal schauen wie lange er sich da noch halten kann. 
Stichwort - 58*7*0



Edit: @ Schnitzel - guck mal nach oben


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2009)

Ja,er hat ja schon die letzten wochen ein Hammerergebnis nach dem anderen abgeliefert.
Ist nur die Frage wie lange er sich da halten kann.
Mit der HD58*7*0 werden die Karten wieder neu gemischt.


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2009)

Naja mit der CPU nicht wirklich. Er wird sich auch mit den Karten ausstatten und dann gehts weiter


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2009)

Jo,hast recht,aber die 4890 kommt früher oder später auch.
Amd hat auch schon die HD5870 X² gezeigt.
ATi zeigt Radeon HD 5870 X2 - 26.09.2009 - ComputerBase
Viele Möglichkeiten viel Geld auszugeben.
Vor allem wenn man da oben bleiben will.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wow da hat er ja richtig geackert! Cool einen deutschen wieder auf Platz 1 zu sehen




/Sign.

Echt klasse Arbeit. Und das war wirklich 3 Wochen Dauerarbeit so wie ich das mit bekommen hab!


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. September 2009)

Saubere Arbeit!
Geht aber auch sicher ganz schön sind Geld

Wir können vllt. auch bald feiern, HWLuxx ist keine 200Pkt mehr vor uns.


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2009)

Geile Sache, Stuwi 
3 Weltrekorde


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Und schon ist er wieder 2. 
k|ngp|n hat zu viele Backups^^
Schade, wäre schon gewesen, da oben lange einen Deutschen zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (28. September 2009)

Vor allem hat dieser ******* Ami mit einem Board gebencht, das noch nicht im Handel erhältlich ist. Sowas finde ich nicht richtig. Dieser verwöhnte Balg hätte gegen Boris (und zahlreiche andere Bencher) vermutlich nicht den Hauch einer Chance.
Und das schlimmste ist, dass der wahrscheinlich noch einen ganzen Berg Scores auf der Platte hat, die mit Hardware gebencht wurde, die es noch nirgends gibt.
Während wir hier z.B. sehnsüchtig auf die Radeon HD 5870 warten, kann der schon fröhlich Settings und Treiber damit durchprobieren..... mit nem Gulftown versteht sich! 

..........................................

Aber Oli hat das in ner Printausgabe ja eh schon mal angesprochen. Irgendwann hat kein "normaler" Mensch mehr ne Chance auf die Top 10, weil die da oben von Intel & Co alles geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2009)

Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen... Naja aber HWBot ging mittlerweile schon dagegen vor. Ab jetzt kann man keine Ergebnisse mehr mit unveröffentlichten GPUs und CPUs hochladen und das ist schon ein richtiger Fortschritt... 

Aber was will man da schon machen. Wir würden uns auch freuen wenn wir alles gesponsort bekommen würden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Ich finde, die Scores sollten erst gewertet werden, wenn die CPU's/GPU's im Handel erhältlich sind.

Unter welcher Kategorie lädt der die Ergebnisse bei hwbot eigentlich hoch? 5870 finde ich, allerdings seh ich da keine TopScores von dem, aber Gulftown bzw i9 gibts noch gar nicht als Kategorie. 
Der wird das doch wohl nicht zum i7 packen?!

EDIT: @der8auer
Gegen sponsern hab ich auch nichts
Aber man Scores von unveröffentlichter HW hochladen zu können war ein echtes Manko.


----------



## Alriin (28. September 2009)

@der8auer

Vermutlich schon. 

@Autokiller677

Nee, er hat mit einem Mainboard gearbeitet, dass noch nicht erschienen ist.
Und soweit ich weiß hat er schon Scores auf der Platte mit Gulftown und Radeon HD 5870. Die allerdings sind natürlich noch nicht hochgespielt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Naja, das Mainboard ist jetzt aber auch nicht so der Geschwindigkeitsbringer. Klar gibt es Unterschiede, aber bei den HighEnd Boards sind die doch marginal oder? 

Was für ein krasses Board hat der denn da?


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2009)

EVGA Classified 4 Way SLI.

Die 4 benötigten GTX285 Classified gibt es meines Wissens nach aber auch noch nicht zu kaufen


----------



## Alriin (28. September 2009)

> Die 4 benötigten GTX285 Classified gibt es meines Wissens nach aber auch noch nicht zu kaufen


 Was ich vergaß zu erwähnen!


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Er hat es wieder geschafft! Stuwi ist auf Platz 1!!! 

Und schon wieder Platz 2... 

Komisch, grad war er auf Platz 1 und wie ich auf die Startseite clicke ist er wieder nur 2.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Oktober 2009)

Wow an der Spitze gehts heiß her momentan.
Ich drück stummerwinter fest die Daumen, denn verdient hätte/hat er es imo.
Zumal ich lieber einen Deutschen an der Spitze sehe als einen 'PURE'.


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Dürfte nur durch ein Update zu einer kurzfristigen Verschiebung gekommen sein... sieht nicht so aus als ob einer der beiden was großartiges gebencht hätte.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Oktober 2009)

Stummerwinter hat gar nicht gebencht, kingpin hat einfach punkte verloren  

Geht aber echt heiß her da oben!


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Oktober 2009)

kingpin hat seinen Pifast Rekord verloren, daran hat es wohl gelegen


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Oktober 2009)

Schade das der nicht länger auf dem ersten Platz bleibt, fänd das auch richtig geil einen Deutschen auf dem Ersten Platz bleibt. Bin gespannt was dan noch passieren wird. Wenn erst noch mehr DX 11 Karten drausen sind.


----------



## Biosman (18. Oktober 2009)

Der Typ hat sicher noch ein paar Unveröffentlichte Benchmarks liegen. Wer so lange auf Platz1 war tut auch nur noch das Nötigste um es zu bleiben.


----------

